# New sculpt



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I couldn't sleep the other night so I started pushing clay around and came up with this guy, im still tweeking on him but for the most part his done.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good Play
reminds me of one of caspers unlces for some reason
how do you chose what color eye they will have.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ya know Lilly I was thinking along those lines... or maybe a ghost in the Haunted Mansion. Playfx, once again you astound. These guys have so much expression and character they really look sentient. You and Laurie... sheeesh... outta hand...


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hay Play, what size are the eyes you use in your sculpt? Fantastic job by the way!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I wish I had half that talent. Sleep is starting to look overrated.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow -great job play


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Another PlayFX masterpiece! The teacher inspires once again, terrific sculpt. I bow once again to the master.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all

Death master, the eyes are some I made, I think this set was 1 1/8 in size, this is a bad set so I just use them for sculpting, i molded them from a rubber ball.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

playfx said:


> I couldn't sleep the other night so I started pushing clay around and came up with this guy, im still tweeking on him but for the most part his done.


So, Let me get this right.. You did this sculpt, when you couldn't sleep? Amazing!! Fantastic Job! WOW!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Play.


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

Freaking amazing
I bow down!


----------



## knucklebuster (Aug 13, 2007)

Do you use medium or soft clay?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all.

knucklebuster, its vanAken soft.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Impressive. I hate you.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow! I wish I could sculpt like that!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

I damn he's at it again. molding that clay and stuff. why do you have to have the hands of an ancient sculpting god. WHY?


----------



## Metaluna Mutant (May 18, 2008)

He looks like a very nice guy to meet.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Play is one of my Heros!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nice work. I think I sculpted a ball once, but that was a long time ago. I don't know if I'd be able to do it again.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!

RAWR, Thats funny....LOL.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

dionicia said:


> I wish I had half that talent. Sleep is starting to look overrated.


What she said.


----------

